# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Mua thẻ game để nhận ngay thẻ nạp

## Thinhquang chemi

Mua thẻ game nhận ngay thẻ nạp là một chương trình khuyến tặng thẻ nạp cho người chơi khi họ tham gia trò chơi bắn bóng bay do website *Vnsupermark* tổ chức, tại đây người chơi tham gia bắn bóng bay để nhận quà tặng và trong mỗi quả bóng là những thẻ game, thẻ điện thoại có giá trị từ 10k đến 500k. Để có thể tham gia được trò chơi này thì khách hàng phải đảm bảo được các yếu tố sau: Là khách hàng của *Vnsupermark* và có mua đơn hàng từ 20$ trở lên trong thời gian từ ngày 5 tháng 5 đến hết ngày 31 tháng 5 (cứ mỗi đơn hàng từ 20$ khách hàng sẽ được một lần bắn hóng bay).

Chương trình được tổ chức bởi website bán thẻ game thẻ điện thoại trực tuyến hàng đầu Viêt Nam. Tại *Vnsupermark* bạn có thể mua được các loại *thẻ game* như: *thẻ Zing, thẻ Bit, thẻ Garena, thẻ Gate, thẻ Oncash. thẻ Vcoin, thẻ Mobay*. Thẻ điện thoại như: *Viettel, Mobifone, Vinaphone* với nhiều mệnh giá khác nhau. Với hình thức mua, thanh toán và nhận thẻ trực tuyến nhanh chóng tiết kiệm thời gian nên rất được người sử dụng hình thứ mua hàng online này. Để đáp lại tình cảm của khách hàng đối với Vnsupermark và chào đón mùa hè sôi đông 2016, Vnsupermark thực hiện chương trình khuyến mãi này. Chương trình được mang tên "*Bắn bóng bay- nhận quà ngay*" chi tiết chương trình như sau mọi người có thể tham khảo và cùng tham gia nhé:

1. *Thời gian và Đối tượng tham gia:*

- Chương trình bắt đầu từ 00h00 ngày 10/05/2016 đến 23h59 ngày 31/05/2016
- Tất cả khách hàng mua thẻ game online, thẻ điện thoại tại hệ thống vnsupermark

2. *Giải thưởng:*

Gồm Thẻ game hoặc thẻ điện thoại với các mệnh giá như: thẻ 500k, thẻ 400k, thẻ 200k, thẻ 100k, thẻ 50k, thẻ 20k, thẻ 10k

3. *Chi tiết khuyến mãi:*

- Mỗi đơn hàng 20$ khách hàng sẽ được 1 lần bắn bong bóng.
- Cứ mỗi 1 đơn hàng khách hàng sẽ nhận được 1 mã code tham gia chương trình với số lần bắn bong bóng tương đương với số tiền trong đơn hàng.

- Mã code tham gia chương trình sẽ được gửi vào email cho khách hàng.
- Sau khi nhận được code, khách hàng sẽ tham gia bắn bong bóng

4*. Cách thức nhận giả*i:

- Khi bắn vỡ bong bóng bạn sẽ nhận được phần quà tương ứng trong quả bong bóng
- Để đổi quà bạn sẽ click chọn nút “nhận quà”, và vào đổi phần quà tương ứng.
- Khi trúng bất kỳ giải thưởng nào của chương trình các bạn sẽ nhận ngay sau đó nhé.

*Lưu ý:.*

- Mọi thắc mắc về giải thưởng sẽ được giải quyết trong vòng 07 ngày sau khi kết thúc chương trình. Sau thời hạn trên chúng tôi sẽ ngưng không giải quyết bất kỳ vấn đề phát sinh nào từ phía khách hàng.

Mọi thắc mắc về chương trình khuyến mãi, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:

Yahoo: vnsupermark
Skype: vnsupersale
Facebook: Vnsupermark.com
SĐT: ( US ) 1-408-844-4577 || ( AU ) 61-03-9005-5699 || VN : 08-6267-2181

----------

